# Sacramento @ Minnesota Game Thread (1/30)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (29-13) @ Minnesota Timberwolves (24-19)
Target Center, Sunday January 30, 2005
12:30 PT, News10,







(Telemundo) *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Matt Barnes/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Ervin Johnson/Kevin Garnett/Latrell Sprewell/Trenton Hassell/Anthony Carter  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Timberwolves board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Kings 109*
Wolves 97

*Webb 28pts 17rbs 5blks
Cat 20pts 10assts*

KG 34pts 21rbs 5assts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Just a note: 

Whenever I make game threads, I am just going off of the teams starting line-up from the previous game. So I have no idea if Peja, Cassell, or Wally will be starting.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Timberwolves seem to have our number, no matter how bad they are playing, they seem to play their best against us. This one will unfortunately be tough. Especially if we don't have Peja...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> The Timberwolves seem to have our number, no matter how bad they are playing, they seem to play their best against us. This one will unfortunately be tough. Especially if we don't have Peja...


Read my friggin mind. I hope the Kings win, but the T'Wolves seem to be getting their act together. This would be a good game to win for the Kings to try to get over the regular season hump against the T'Wolves lately.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Just a note:
> 
> Whenever I make game threads, I am just going off of the teams starting line-up from the previous game. So I have no idea if Peja, Cassell, or Wally will be starting.







That's what I usually do, and it seems I always get it wrong, especially with Minnesota. Wally shouldn't be starting, because they've been winning with their new lineup. As for Cassell, I've heard that he's going to be slowly moved back into the rotation, but I have no idea how long they plan to bring him off the bench.




Anyways, what's the scoop on Peja? There was some local SA radio guys who said they heard some stuff that Peja might be out awhile. However, the local SA radio guys are morons, so I thought I'd ask you guys. Any news?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Anyways, what's the scoop on Peja? There was some local SA radio guys who said they heard some stuff that Peja might be out awhile. However, the local SA radio guys are morons, so I thought I'd ask you guys. Any news?


I just saw on Fox40 that the team did not practice today, but Peja did recieve treatment on his back and he is a game time decision for tomorrow.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 100
Wolves 99

CWebb 25 pts, 10 rbs, 5 assts
Bibby 20 pts, 8 assts


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Cwebb not playing today ethier if we win this game thats a bonus.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Min 45
Sac 39

No Webber, No Peja, Bibby is 0/8 and were still in it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Peja needs to come back and get his arse in gear, seriously.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

14-4 run...Kings up 60-52.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Going into the 4th with an 8 point lead 

70-62.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Woot woot! I never thought they would be able to pull this one out!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Great win.

Box Score: KINGS 94, TIMBERWOLVES 84  

Miller: 27 Points and 15 Rebounds
Mobley: 23/5/4
Bibby: 21 Points (19 in the second half), 8 Assists, and 4 Steals
Barnes: 10 Rebounds and 2 Steals
Songaila: 12/6/6


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

This shows how much talent we got if we can beat Minni with out 3 key players if we play like this with those 3 guys there is no reason we cant win the ring.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> This shows how much talent we got if we can beat Minni with out 3 key players if we play like this with those 3 guys there is no reason we cant win the ring.


Well, the Wolves have lost to teams like the Bobcats, 76ers without AI, Toronto twice, Knicks, Pacers twice without Artest, once without O'Neal and Jackson, etc this season. I'd put more meaning into you guys beating us with your full roster than with guys injured.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

No Sunday rest for these Kings 


Kings notes: Webber urges on his teammates 


Kings beat Timberwolves 94-84


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Postgame Quotes-at Minnesota 


The Inside Dish...


----------

